# The Andre Miller Thread:



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm starting this thread for a few reasons. The main one I'm a big fan of Andre, and have been since his days at Utah under the guide of Rick Majerus. He is our starting point guard. And I'm hoping he stays here with the Nuggets for a long time. :clap: 

However everyone is welcomed to chime in on how Miller is doing good or bad. Any stories regarding his life, basketball, etc post here. I'm going to be posting some things myself. Also feel free to express what you feel Miller needs to do to help improve the Nuggets and his own play.

Andre Millers assists and rebounds are up so far this season. His scoring is about the same. The only thing that is really noticeably down is his FT%. The guy usually shoots 80% and up. However this year so far he is 73%.

Right now Miller stats rounded are: 14 PPG 5 RPG and 8APG. Miller has only averaged 2-3 turnovers a game his entire career.

Whats not to like? Miller plays point guard and shooting guard under Karl. He is a big guard that can really pound and take it to the smaller guards in the post. I love the guys game. 

He isn't one dimensional. He can score/rebound/dish the ball (great lobs).

I know some of you are just so/so on him being the Nuggets future.

What do you think about Miller this year so far? Happy with his play ? Or would you rather see Watson out there getting minutes instead of Miller ?

Thoughts/feelings ?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

As long as Dre is pushing the tempo, sharing the ball with the front court and not getting completely toasted by the opposing PG's on a nightly basis, I'm fine with him.

It is his inconsistency in doing those 3 things that drives me nuts.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> As long as Dre is pushing the tempo, sharing the ball with the front court and not getting completely toasted by the opposing PG's on a nightly basis, I'm fine with him.
> 
> It is his inconsistency in doing those 3 things that drives me nuts.


YES INDEED!

Miller also aggrivates me with another thing. At the end of games with the Nuggets down 3 or 4 points Miller seems to shoot a 3-pointer a lot! He did it the other night against Phoenix! He's not a 3-point shooter and he should never shoot the 3 unless Denver is up by 20 or more!

His 3-point shooting inability is also hindering the team. The opposing teams are so sucked into the paint Denver can't drive a lot of the times. But if Kiki brings in a valid 3 point assassin then Miller's inability will be camoflauged.

I like Dre a lot, but he also has some bad tendancies. He cries a lot to the refs instead of just going for the shot and continuing to work hard, but crying does perhaps with the NBA refs help get calls later in the game or in the next game.

But Dre can score almost at will, throw probably the best lob in the league, and get to the foul line, I guess it's not his fault he can't shoot the long ball.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

This guy can shoot and pass. he gets alot of assists (proably most on team) (great lobb passer 2) Hope the Nuggs stick with him, he is a hec k of a player


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> As long as Dre is pushing the tempo, sharing the ball with the front court and not getting completely toasted by the opposing PG's on a nightly basis, I'm fine with him.
> 
> It is his inconsistency in doing those 3 things that drives me nuts.


Those are good criticisms of Miller, but no doubt don't out weigh all the positives he brings to the Nuggets.

What George Karl needs to do to help Andre Miller staying in front of smaller/fast guards. Is make him guard Boykins in practice. Boykins because he along with TJ Ford are the fastest in the league IMO. Miller having to guard Boykins in practice should help Miller a little bit. This could be already happening since it's been apparent to me Miller hasn't been getting burned as much by the last 5 games or so.

I'm going to watch that aspect of Millers game the next time he plays a speedy guard. However you must admit he did a great job against the speed of Chris Paul. And than pounded Paul in the post.

Assists are up and tempo has been so/so. Nuggets seem to be playing up to the team they face's potential and not go out and dictate the tempo like they should. Thats been frustrating for me.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> YES INDEED!
> 
> Miller also aggrivates me with another thing. At the end of games with the Nuggets down 3 or 4 points Miller seems to shoot a 3-pointer a lot! He did it the other night against Phoenix! He's not a 3-point shooter and he should never shoot the 3 unless Denver is up by 20 or more!
> 
> ...


Well in the Phoenix game when the ball was thrown back to Miller there was under 10 seconds left. He was no doubt under stress when he fired the ball away. It was a mistake no doubt, but even Carmelo has made end of the game mistakes this season. IMO that is George Karls fault. Karl needs to prepare his team better for those 10 seconds and under plays that decide games. However I'm sure you all saw the Miller Drive and kick to the Earl Boykins a few games ago. That time Miller made the right decision.

I agree Andre Millers inability to shoot 3's is his biggest weakness.

Well the crying I agree can go over board by Miller. However I don't mind players that show emotion. Something you actually rarely see from Miller.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Andre Miller the college player*.

























*Andre Miller 8th pick in the 1999 NBA draft by the Cavs.*
























*Andre Miller with the Clippers*
























*Andre Miller with our beloved Nuggets*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

What, no 2002 US Mens team photos?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

For all Nuggets fans who don't really know the story behind the man that is Andre Miller. Please read this very well written article I found on Miller. Things I knew about him are in here, but even a lot I didnt know. As Miller takes an espn writer down memory lane. A lane I'm sure many will be suprised by. Also this article is from 2002. Right when Miller was traded to the Clippers.



> His to-do list is a monster: Justify the trade for Darius Miles. Work the same magic Jason Kidd did for the Nets. (Or Mike Bibby did for the Kings.) Pull together a locker room full of guys looking to get out. Pump up everybody's stats. Save a joke of a franchise. Take over LA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the rest of the article you can find it here.

Link
http://espn.go.com/magazine/vol5no23miller.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> What, no 2002 US Mens team photos?


Pow! 












> “I'm excited to be part of the World Championship Team,” stated Andre Miller. “It's always an honor when you're chosen to represent your country and I'm looking forward to playing for the United States in a tournament hosted in our home country.”
> 
> Most recently he helped the United States bring home the gold medal from the 2001 Goodwill Games averaging 7.4 points and 4.0 assists a game. In the USA's thrilling 106-98 overtime win over Brazil in the Goodwill Games semifinals, the 6-2 guard accounted for 16 points and six assists, including eight points in the overtime alone.
> As a collegian he was selected to the 1998 USA Goodwill Games Team and averaged 10.8 ppg. and 4.4 assists as the American collegians shocked the competition by winning gold. He scored 15 of a game high 18 points in the second half and overtime of the USA's 93-85 overtime victory over Australia in the gold medal game.


http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:...io.html+andre+miller+usa+goodwill+games&hl=en


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What does everyone think about Andres story?


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

he is SO underrated

Go Andre Miller!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> he is SO underrated
> 
> Go Andre Miller!


Right on!

Nice to see someone else appreciating Miller. :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

2005-06 Andre Miller Facts -

Andre Miller is the only starter who has played all 25 games.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Miller can dunk


----------

